# 2008 Jetta Oil Filter Relacement



## samundson (Feb 7, 2008)

Hello,
How do I change the oil filter on a 2008 Jetta Wolfsburg edition? I believe it is a canister type?
Thanks for any help.
Scott


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

remove the lower engine cover.
Unscrew the drain cover and drain the oil in the filter with a screw driver or special tool.
Use 36mm socket to remove the housing.
Pics are on the MKV forum FAQ


----------



## pit5 (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: (GT17V)*

Can you give a link to the pictures?, i got the same car and cant seem to find it.


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2374154


----------



## MG9783 (Nov 28, 2007)

Random question. But is it ok to use Mobil 1 0W-40 on a 2008 Jetta?
I'm VW retarded so please excuse the dumb question.


----------



## bcze1 (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: (MG9783)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MG9783* »_Random question. But is it ok to use Mobil 1 0W-40 on a 2008 Jetta?
I'm VW retarded so please excuse the dumb question. 

Yes, M1 0w40 is VW 502.00 (the spec your car requires) approved.


----------



## 08Rabbit1 (Jun 30, 2008)

*Re: (GT17V)*

36 mm socket to remove the housing? What's that all about? I would have said 74 mm cap wrench.


----------



## randyvr6 (Aug 17, 1999)

*Re: (08Rabbit1)*

The plastic filter housing has a 36 mm hex molded into it to fit a socket.


----------



## gruppe-b (Dec 6, 2008)

*Re: (randyvr6)*

yeah,with that size socket,you can pretty much spin it off by hand,no ratchet needed unless it's really dry and stuck.


----------

